# Hawaii Reviews for August 2010...



## billhall (Aug 8, 2010)

August 2010


----------



## billhall (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, 8/5/10*

*New Review *


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:  Daniel Slagle​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 14, 2010)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, 5/28/10*

*New Review *


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer:  Gary & Dorthea Hill​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 14, 2010)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 6/8/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Gary & Dorthea Hill​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 14, 2010)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island, 7/23/10*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort 
Reviewer:  Grace Jose​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 15, 2010)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 2/11/2010*

*New Review *


Bay Club 
Reviewer:  Kathryn Sainty​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 15, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 2/18/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer: Kathryn Sainty​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 15, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 7/10/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer: Suzanne Law​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 21, 2010)

*Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki, Oahu, 7/26/10*

*New Review *


Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 21, 2010)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island, 7/30/10*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 21, 2010)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 8/6/10*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

